# Whats up with Tra Telligman malformed chest?



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey, I was watching my UFC 54 DVD yesterday and there was this guy fighting Tim Sylvia name Tra Telligman. The left side of his chest was all malformed and pushed in and my dad is like how did he get that. Same with me. That's what I'm wondering. Does anyone know? Thanks, lol.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

he was involved in a car accident as a young kid and he had his left pectoral muscle removed.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> he was involved in a car accident as a young kid and he had his left pectoral muscle removed.


Ouch. It's amazing he has become a mixed martial art fighter after having his pectoral removed and being in a car accident. Thanks.


----------

